# NCEES Practice Exam morning HVAC problem



## I M A PE (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's the problem in quesiton, straight from the NCEES practice exam of 2011:

A room contains equipment that consumes 3,000 W of power. In addition, 5 lb/min of water vapor is released into the room. The resulting cooling load (Btu/hr) is most nearly:

A) 3,000

B) 4,500

C) 10,000

D) 15,000

The solution requires the use of the heat of vaporization of water and the book used 970 Btu/lbm which comes off of the steam tables by pressure at std. atm. I would have used the value off of the table by temp for room temp, which is a different value. How do you know which table to use for a problem like this?


----------



## kalvinjk (Apr 7, 2014)

Was the room's temperature provided? If not, it's safer to use the pressure table.


----------



## mandileng (Apr 7, 2014)

MERM 13 ,, page 23-9 ,table 23-5 latent heat for water at one atm.


----------

